# Started compoounded Thyroid. Need Input Please. New here.



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

Hi all. 
I have trying to find a reason for my depressed mood for a while now and have not been successful. I have done numerous thyroid tests from Quest Lab. The doctor has put me on a trial of compounded natural thyroid (Porcine) 15 mg once daily. This is my second day and I am experiencing a lot of anxiety. Is this common or do I need to reduce my dosage? My latest test results seem normal are as follows:

TSH 3rd generation - 0.56 mIU/L (range: 0.40 - 4.50)
T4 Free - 1.2 ng/dL (range: 0.8 - 1.80)
T3 Free - 262 pg/dL (range: 230 - 420)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunshine70 said:


> Hi all.
> I have trying to find a reason for my depressed mood for a while now and have not been successful. I have done numerous thyroid tests from Quest Lab. The doctor has put me on a trial of compounded natural thyroid (Porcine) 15 mg once daily. This is my second day and I am experiencing a lot of anxiety. Is this common or do I need to reduce my dosage? My latest test results seem normal are as follows:
> 
> TSH 3rd generation - 0.56 mIU/L (range: 0.40 - 4.50)
> ...


Do you know what the ratio is of the T3 and T4 in your compounded?

Armour has 38 mcg. T4 and 9 mcg. of T3. Usually a patient starts on 30 mgs. if no myxedema is present and if it is, 15 mgs. So that would be 2 1/4 mcgs. of T3.

T3 is powerful so perhaps your pharmacist can tell you how many mcgs. of T3 you are taking?

One thing I have learned for whatever this may be worth; when taking any form of T3, no matter how small the amount, you must engage in some activity. Sitting around does not cut it because T3 is the active hormone and you need to use it up.


----------



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

I don't know the ratio but I will ask tomorrow from the pharmacist and will post it tomorrow. I will also let my doctor know and maybe she has some other recommendation like to change the brand or something.

Thanks for the reply. I really appreciate it.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

T3 compounds can cause hyper symptoms if the med dose is taken all at one time. Some people taking one dose notice some transient hyper symptoms within an hour. Dividing the dose and taking it 2-3 times daily can help with this.

Or doctors can prescribe it at a lower low dose together with a bit of synthetic T4.

What is the name of your meds.?


----------



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

It is from a compounding pharmacy. On the bottle it says "Thyroid 15 mg capsules". The ingredients say "Thyroid USP Powder (Porcine) 4.5 GMS NDC 38779-1654-8"

That's all the info that came with the medicine. 
In your opinion what would be a better substitute so I can ask my doctor tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't have much information on this type of thyroid med. 
The quality control of compound T3 varies from pharmacy to pharmacy, so make sure you get your meds. from the same pharmacy every time and then its not a 100% guarantee on quality control, but should help. 
Desiccated thyroid, natural form, T3 appears to spread out its effects evenly so I don't why you should feel an issue. Call your doctor tomorrow before taking the meds. about you anxiety issue or your pharmacy should be able to help.

I'm a vegetarian so I don't know which natural T3 med. are better.

Get this straighten out tomorrow and you'll be fine.

Feel better soon!

P.S. let us know.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunshine70 said:


> It is from a compounding pharmacy. On the bottle it says "Thyroid 15 mg capsules". The ingredients say "Thyroid USP Powder (Porcine) 4.5 GMS NDC 38779-1654-8"
> 
> That's all the info that came with the medicine.
> In your opinion what would be a better substitute so I can ask my doctor tomorrow.
> ...


GMS means Grams. That would be 1000 mgs. 1000000 mcgs. I would inquire about this. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Interesting.

Did you take it again today?? How are you feeling?


----------



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

No, I did not take it today. I called the doctor but she is out today and will be back tomorrow. So tomorrow I will get to talk to her and see. Maybe I should just get a standard prescription for armour or something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunshine70 said:


> No, I did not take it today. I called the doctor but she is out today and will be back tomorrow. So tomorrow I will get to talk to her and see. Maybe I should just get a standard prescription for armour or something.


I actually think Armour would be more consistant but then that depends on the compounding pharmacy. Some of them are very excellent beyond compare!

Let us know what you find out. Are you going to call the pharmacy? They should be able to tell you how much T3 and T4 is in your compounded capsule or tablet?


----------



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

Is Armour also through a compounding pharmacy? Or is it available from a regular pharmacy?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunshine70 said:


> Is Armour also through a compounding pharmacy? Or is it available from a regular pharmacy?


Forest Pharmacueticals makes Armour and you get it through a regular pharmacy. Of course your doc has to Rx it.

Here is the scoop...........

http://www.armourthyroid.com/


----------



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. My doc has put me on a "thyroid support" medicine called T-150 made by XYMOGEN. I have not seen any reviews of this product online. Does anyone has any experience with taking this? This is also natural thyroid. I guess it is very low strength. I started it on Thursday and it did give me anxiety on Friday but today is better. Today the anxiety is less. I am going to try it for a week and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

Today my depression and anxiety has been really bad. I don't know if it is due to the T-150 I have started taking. Can anyone comment?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunshine70 said:


> Thanks for the info. My doc has put me on a "thyroid support" medicine called T-150 made by XYMOGEN. I have not seen any reviews of this product online. Does anyone has any experience with taking this? This is also natural thyroid. I guess it is very low strength. I started it on Thursday and it did give me anxiety on Friday but today is better. Today the anxiety is less. I am going to try it for a week and see if it makes any difference.


There is plenty on-line for this product. I just did a Google on it. No way would I take Bovine; especially w/o FDA approval. The info says most products by Xmyogen are mfg. in FDA approved labs.

Mad Cow Disease would be one reason I would not take it. Eeeeeeeeeks!

I sure hope you are feeling better; you will have to let us know.


----------



## sunshine70 (May 2, 2010)

I understand your concern. It makes sense. I am just trying to figure out what is making my depression worse. I had a very bad day today. I am also doing a body detox recommended by my doc. I have noticed that when I started the detox the effect of tryptophan and effexor was diminished. Wondering if it is due to the detox washing the meds quickly. I am so confused and don't know where to go. My doctor thinks it is all in my gut since I had digestive problems and came out to be allergic to a quite a few foods including wheat. I have symptoms of hypothyroid but any med I take for it make me very anxious which makes me wonder if that is not the case.


----------

